# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF 7.50 USB ALL HASH RAPUYAMA + RAP3Gv40 update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## Shamseldeen Victory

ATF 7.50 USB ALL HASH RAPUYAMA + RAP3Gv40 update!! Public Discussion Thread:  *ATF 7.50 RAPUYAMA + RAP3Gv4 ALL HASHES via USB Cable ONLY !!!* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *+ RAPUYAMA ALL HASHES via USB Cable ONLY !!!* *+ RAP3Gv4 ALL HASHES via USB Cable ONLY !!!* *+ Stand Alone MASTER CODE to NCK Calculator* *+ Bug Fixes for v7.49*  *Good News to ALL ATF Users who ACTIVATED Their Boxes for The ATF Network!!!*  *ATF 7.50 Unleashes the Power of Normal USB Cables by supporting*  *ALL RAPUYAMA and RaP3Gv4 Phone Maintenance via USB Cable ONLY!*    *Now you don't have to worry about:*   *1. FBUS Cables with Wrong Pinouts* *2. FBUS Cables with missing RX2 Pins* *3. FBUS Cables with missing Filter Pins* *4. FBUS Cable Converters/Adapters for Multiple Boxes* *4. FBUS Cables with Poor Quality Wires* *5. FBUS Cables that requires you to Disassemble the Phone (C7-00 and N8-00)* *6. RAPUYAMA Phones without FBUS Pinouts (E7-00)*  *No more Headaches... Just use the USB Cable that came with the Phone!*  *ATF First In The World Unique Features for USB Only Connection:*  *1. USB Only Phone Authorization via The ATF Network*  *2. USB Only Stand Alone Decrypt PM 120 HASHES for PA_SL3 and PA_SIMLOC30 Phones* *3. USB Only Stand Alone Super Dongle Repair for PA_SL3 and PA_SIMLOC30 Phones*  *4. USB Only Stand alone SX-4 Custom Keys Authorization for PA_SL3 and PA_SIMLOC30 Phones*  *PM 120 HASH Decryption is always VERIFIED WITH RSA!!!*  *100% Guaranteed that the Extracted HASHES are Correct (Not like other tools)*  *STOP WASTING TIME/ELECTRICITY/CREDITS because of WRONG HASHES !!!*  *Join The ATF Network Today for just 49 Credits!*   *Now you don't have to Disassemble C7-00 Phones...* *Now you don't have to Disassemble N8-00 Phones...* *Now you can already unlock USB Only RAPUYAMA Phones (E7-00)... (First in The World)*     *Be Professional... Be Ahead... Be ATF !!!*  *A.T.F... Always The First!*    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________ ________________________*  *Download From:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International -الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:* World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## narosse27



----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

